

What Will Happen To Public Transit In A World Full of Autonomous Cars? - davidsmith8900
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2014/01/what-will-happen-public-transit-world-full-autonomous-cars/8131/

======
drallison
What is needed in urban (and even suburban neighbourhoods) is efficient
transport. If a minibus system with an autonomous driver were available with
reasonable (under 5 minute) headings and better than human driver delivery
times, I suspect most people would opt for it rather than their own car.
Traffic would be reduced and parking would no longer be as much of a problem.
Helsinki is currently the home prototype system of this sort, but with human
rather than autonomous drivers.

------
joeldidit
Nothing, unless the autonomy extends to busses/trains/etc (busses seem like a
bad idea), then public transport could get even better.

